# Cafelat Robot Pressure Gauge conversion



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey, I've just bought a regular robot without gauge and am in the process of sourcing the parts to add a gauge temporarily. The parts are lower quality (not stainless steel) but still rated for the pressures involved. I think the difference between the models is £60 and if you want to buy the parts to convert it works out even more, maybe £70+.

This isn't a dig a cafelat, I'm sure they've priced the gauge parts in a fair way but I only want the gauge to initially get a feel for pressures and then want to remove it, so don't want to pay that much for the gauge.

Thing is, the pressure gauges came in a 3 pack, so in interest of not wasting the other two gauges I was thinking of getting enough of the fittings and pipe to convert 3 robots in total. Is there any interest for these parts? I'm guessing it'll be £15 to £20 total (waiting to get quotes back). There would be no bracket to hold the gauge (but you can 3D print something as someone has done here if you like; https://www.home-barista.com/levers/cafelat-robot-user-experience-t54550-1740.html ) and no metal cover to the plastic tubing as I plan to knock something temporary up.

Adding/removing the gauge looks straightforward as shown in this video;


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Thinking about it, I'm not sure if this post should be in the classified section? Anyway, I'm about to order parts for myself only but can provide the part numbers and supplier if anyone wants the info. All parts (excluding pressure gauge) came to £10 including postage. That's with plastic push fits but they're joined by plastic pipe so don't see an issue. I think the OEM ones are stainless for looks only. I am getting a quote for stainless but don't envision much of an increase, maybe £2 or £3 more. I can sell my 2 spare 16 bar gauges for £6 posted each but will advertise them in classifieds section when I have them.


----------

